# 1955 Shelby Airflo in NY



## kirk thomas (Jun 12, 2018)

https://albany.craigslist.org/bik/d/1955-shelby-airflow-balloon/6613335476.html
I can pick up and ship


----------



## bobcycles (Jun 12, 2018)

my old bike
came out of Maryland originally from orig owners


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 12, 2018)




----------



## kirk thomas (Jun 21, 2018)

A fellow Caber had me contact the seller and got him to go for $475 picked up. The Caber has to sell a bike to buy it. I told the seller I would be out today for the bike. Please do not have me call and negotiate if you don't have the cash ready to send me. Thank You, I hope the seller is not upset.


----------



## FamousCarz (Oct 6, 2021)

I am new to the forum and just realized this is several years old unfortunately.


----------

